# Wall decal business need help-appreciated !



## gforce79 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been planning to lunch a vinyl wall decal business in Belgium and i would really appreciate any kind of help from pros in this matter! here are my questions ;

1 - I will need a vinyl cutter ( planning to make large wall decals ) which one you would recommend ? best price which will do the job ? us cutters ? copam ? summa ? graphtec ? copam sounds good for the price ?

2 - what type of vinyl ? Oracal 631 ? matte ?

3 - Paper backing ? what transfer paper ?

3 - i know that there are a lots of vinyl ready to cut rescalable vector images on the net. can i simply use them on the right software to rescale them any size and cut ? what would i do if that's not the case ?

4 -well basically for this business i need a cutter, software, vinyls, transfer paper and ready vector images ! am i right ?

Thank you all for your help in advance.

I was also planning doing this at home with enough space any problem i would face .?

have a great day !


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello Baran,

:welcome:!

See my replies below to your questions and I'm sure others will offer insight. Also, some of your answers will come from trial and error of testing materials with various premasks available. Some people may live and die by R-Tape products, while others will only use Oratape for Oracal vinyl.



gforce79 said:


> 1 - I will need a vinyl cutter ( planning to make large wall decals ) which one you would recommend ?
> 
> I highly suggest Summa cutters and I have a less than 1 year old Summa D-75R cutter that I enjoy. Summa makes great cutters, they can withstand heavy usage, are well built and are made where you are, which is in Belgium. Furthermore, some of their newer models support WIFI communication, a first I've heard from any cutter manufacturer. As well, your support resources may be approachable in person as you are at the source.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add - need a cutter plug-in to use with CorelDraw, Adobe Illustrator or other vector app that you use. Some use full fledge software like Flexi products, other use SignCut X-2.


----------

